# Paleosuchus palpebrosus (Cuvier Caiman)



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

Some pictures of our Cuvier Caiman:


























































































And some movies I made with them on it:
De kas - YouTube

dwerg kaaimannen - YouTube


----------



## MariaW (Apr 20, 2008)

I bet your neighbours lurve you :lol2:
Very nice. :2thumb:


----------



## OverBoard (Dec 9, 2011)

Wow! Very nice; Love the colour of their eyes

This should be in the DWA section though, shouldn't it?


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

That's awesome. Nice big enclosure by the looks of it - when I've got my own place il have one of these!


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

OverBoard said:


> Wow! Very nice; Love the colour of their eyes
> 
> This should be in the DWA section though, shouldn't it?


I don't know... I'm from the netherlands... I don't understand all english... What does DWA mean. A licens to keep dangerous animals? In the netherlands everybody can have a crocodile... But if its in the wrong section than it has to be moved. 

But thanks all for the compliments. 
On the picture you see half of the enclosure. I don't have pictures of the other half so thats have to wait.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Amazing , looks fantastic ,,,


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

*wow!!*

looks like a realistic set-up,love the pictures and the fact you can just own a crocodile without any dwa licence!!:gasp::2thumb:


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks!
Some new pics:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Fantastic, any pictures of you with them ?

To give us idea of size ...

Thank you 

Stephen


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

fangsy said:


> Fantastic, any pictures of you with them ?
> 
> To give us idea of size ...
> 
> ...


:whistling2: You try to stand next to them. :gasp:
They will kill you. 
But we know the male is about 65 to 70inch. The female is about 55 to 60 inch. Not totaly sure..


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Quolibet said:


> :whistling2: You try to stand next to them. :gasp:
> They will kill you.
> But we know the male is about 65 to 70inch. The female is about 55 to 60 inch. Not totaly sure..


I doubt it lol , wear wellies .....

Thanks anyway lol

Steve


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

Some new pictures of the crocs!


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

dammmmm that setup is awesome :lol2: really enjoyed looking at those pictures


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Amazing setup.


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Great enclosure, had those pics saved on my Ipod for ages :mf_dribble:.


----------



## Quolibet (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks all :blush:


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

Stunning, looks like a zoo exhibit!


----------

